# What's a Belgium Browning A5 worth?



## Storm (Dec 8, 2004)

I have a Belgium Browing Auto 5 and I am curious what its worth? It has a wood stock and ventalated rib and believe it only shoots 2 3/4 shells. It might shoot 3" but would have to look for sure. The condition is good but not perfect. It has some wear and tear on it from hunting over the years.


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

I'll give you $50.00 for it.


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

my bid is $100 :lol:


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

I'll go $150.00


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

All joking aside, $200-$800. Condition, age, and model dependant.


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

I have been offered up to $1200 for the one I have. Somthing to do with it being the last year they were made before going over to Japan. I looked at the guy and told him he was nuts for offering that but he was a gunsmith so he must have known somthing.


----------

